# My Daughter



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 1, 2009)

this is our youngest daughter sarah, this pic was taken about 5 or 6 yrs ago she would have been about 12@ the time. same gal i posted a pic of with the cow, she is off in school in CA now ...man do i miss her help...she loved farming, driving tractors and helping me with every aspect of farming


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 1, 2009)

Kute Kitten (my oldest) is 10 and is a big help in the barn. She doesn't drive tractor yet and will need to be at least 12 and have a training course before she can, but she is already a great helper and will be missed when she is old enough to go off to collage so, I know what you mean!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 1, 2009)

kids are great help on a farm.esp if they like tobe outside working.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 1, 2009)

Sadly, Hubby's girls were city thru and thru! Afraid of the cows, didn't like getting dirty and thought five minutes of chores, was WORK!
I do miss their cooking!(I'm pretty sure Hubby does too)


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a city boy, but they did help when they lived at home, now my courty boy he still helps if i need it, and my daugther, well she lives in her own world!!!! helps only when really asked or that blue moon comes around. have you since one lately???


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 2, 2009)

What a great way to grow up.  I would have loved to grow up on a farm.  I used to beg my parents for animals.  Maybe she will move back after school.


----------

